# Cervelo TestTeam



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

Does anyone besides me think this will be their exit from CSC and movement to a new independent team? Sure did sound like he was thanking CSC and turning the page to a new chapter. 

JB


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

It sounds like Riis was paid 3.5 million Euros plus some bikes (for good measure) from the evil empire.


The "test team" is whats left of the Gerolstier (sp?) team and I guess will be a pro conty team and not pro-tour.

Starnut


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

do you think CSC will still ride Cervelo? I just can't imagine taking all those guys, Fabian, the Schleck's, Sastre, and trying to put them on somethink else. Specialized?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry,

Specalized = evil empire

Starnut


----------

